# Hello and advice?



## HReid (Feb 28, 2018)

Hey everyone. I just moved back home to pensacola after living in Oregon for a few years. Down in Orlando for a while before that. I got into swinging flies for steelhead in Oregon and now that i've moved back to Florida I am excited about learning the area from a fly fishing perspective. 

I am staying in the big lagoon area in perdido right now. Have a kayak I can take out from the canal to access the area. Other than that I am limited to wade fishing (which I like anyways).

I've got 7, 9, 11wt rods, tie my own flies and have all floating lines. Any advice on ways to get into some fish this time of year? 

Down to fish for Jacks, albies, reds, specks, pompano...whatever is willing to pull some line off the reel really!

Thanks in advance for any tips and look forward to running into some of you in person. 

-Handsel


----------



## HReid (Feb 28, 2018)

So far I have walked around some flats in the lagoon and tried casting into the surf a little. Realized a floating line sucks in the surf and the waves need to be really small to make it good with any line. In the Lagoon I havent seen any fish to sight cast to yet. Just blind casting and stripping in a small clouser over grass patches.


----------



## Water Spout II (Feb 26, 2009)

fishing for trout under the lights on fly is really fun


----------



## First Cast (Oct 8, 2007)

HReid said:


> Just blind casting and stripping in a small clouser over grass patches.


This is 95% of how I fish. A mullet colored clouser works good, and I also like small poppers made out of foam rubber (flip flops come in some great colors) with a tail on calm days. It's a little early for the best trout fishing, but they're starting to come out and play on the flats.


----------



## HReid (Feb 28, 2018)

First Cast said:


> This is 95% of how I fish. A mullet colored clouser works good, and I also like small poppers made out of foam rubber (flip flops come in some great colors) with a tail on calm days. It's a little early for the best trout fishing, but they're starting to come out and play on the flats.


Good to know the blind casting over grass patches method is not a total waste of time haha. Thanks for the insight on flies. My little clouser ive been using is chartruse but Ill give the tan and white one a try now. Thats awesome they will take poppers! 

Thanks also for the night fishing tip. Not really my cup of tea currently but maybe ill get the urge one of these nights.


----------

